# Zorin OS



## klaerchen (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Hat ein wer schon Erfahrungen mit dem Linux-Betriebssystem "Zorin OS"?

Sieht hübsch nach Windows aus

Klärchen


----------



## blackout24 (9. Oktober 2011)

Laut der Webseite ist es nix anderes als Debian mit Gnome was auf Windows Oberfläche getrimmt ist.
Als Linux Einstieg kann man dann genau so gut Ubuntu nehmen, da ist wenigstens die Community größer.


----------



## derP4computer (9. Oktober 2011)

Schaut aber mal richtig gut aus: Link
Aber Ubuntu ist doch noch einen Zacken besser.


----------



## blackout24 (9. Oktober 2011)

Also ich seh nicht, was das mehr können sollte als andere Distributionen, außer das das Aussehen auf Windows getrimmt ist.
Als Vorteil würde ich das aber nicht werten. Hat irgendwie kein Unique Feature. Und hübsches Aussehen kriegst du mit Gnome 3
oder KDE auch.

Bei den kostenpflichtigen Versionen sind auch nur kostenlose Sachen dabei die du dir mit jedem anderen Linux auch einfach installieren könntest.


----------

